# Repair or Replace our old tools



## YotaBota (Nov 1, 2020)

For some of us old tools are like our best friends (I don't get out much). A few weeks ago my 40 year old 3/8 drive Craftsman drill stopped turning when the trigger was pulled, the switch was fubar. It's the variable speed reversing and has some times been sorely abused and has lasted well beyond my expectations. So I was faced with replacing it or trying to find a new switch. I didn't feel like spending $40 on a pos or $200+ on a decent replacement so it was off to google looking for a switch and I actually found a suitable (I hoped) replacement on Amazon. 
https://www.amazon.ca/DealMux-Butto...d=1&keywords=fa5-4/1bek&qid=1604287212&sr=8-1
This morning I had time and started the r&r of the switch. The wire connections were a bit different but close enough that it worked the first try, wahoo, my old friend lives again! With any luck it will now be in the estate sale, hoping that's still going to be a while.


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 1, 2020)

I think that depends, sometimes when one bites the dust it’s a welcome chance for an upgrade.

I get the gist of your post and understand the attachment to tools, there’s just a feel to using tools for a long time that new tools can mess with 

But sometimes new tools are a joy to use too

Catch 22


----------



## Canadium (Nov 2, 2020)

Personally I would prefer to repair/restore/refurbish than ship to the landfill by a country mile. First of all a second hand older machine is most often a lot cheaper than a brand new one. If the machines are cheaper that means I can get a lot more of them. In my home shop I do not use my machines all the time as would be the case in a factory setting. So for me a machine that has only say 25% of its useful life remaining will probably last me a lifetime. Older machines are also very often built with a higher quality than newer chinesium machines. Besides sending stuff to the landfill isn't good for the environment.

It's unfortunate that many machines/tools are not engineered to be easily repaired and replacement parts are either impossible to get or prohibitively expensive to buy.


----------



## RobinHood (Nov 2, 2020)

PA sometimes gives away defective tools - for free.

About ten years ago, I picked up a brand new ”broken“ angle grinder. Hitachi Brand. Sure enough, it did not work. Took it apart, bypassed the switch to see if the motor would run - it did. Found an original replacement switch for $5 bucks locally, et voilà, the grinder has seen a huge amount of use since.
Also renewed the gearbox grease and replaced it with better quality stuff - runs cool as cucumber now, even with hours of heavy grinding.

My moto is that if something is broken, I will spend a short time diagnosing the problem and if there is a viable solution at reasonable cost, I will repair it.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 2, 2020)

Is it a corded drill? Get a used and fully working drill at auction for between 5 and 10 CAD. Max 15 for a nice model and for $20 you get almost new or new in a box. We are talking brand names here, Dewalt and others. I sold some drills on Kijiji for like 15 / 20. I think I may have one left. 

Corded drills still have their use but they are more or less worthless due to rather long lasting cordless drills. 

Corded grinders usually cost 2x as much as corded drills on auctions. At least 2x. 

I also do not like these things ending at a landfill but it is hard to justify spending big $ and time to get it working again if replacement is almost free.

It got to the point that *brushes* cost more for a drill then same model working - I know - I sold one on auction for like 10 - like new - Bosch. All it needed was a new set of brushes.


----------

